# Traditional blades vs Ceramic?



## wett-chef (Mar 9, 2004)

I currently use Henkel 4 star knives exclusively, and have done so for many years. Like the energizer bunny, they keep going, and going.....
I've thought lately that perhaps I should go to a different configuration for most everyday board work. Perhaps an oriental style blade configuration...
My queery is this; this type of knife is available in a traditional composite steel blade, or (at greater cost) ceramic. Anyone using ceramic blades?
pros? cons? Your thoughts


----------



## azrael (Feb 9, 2004)

Ceramic sucks! sure they're very sharp to begin with but they're way too fragile. You have to baby it like crazy and only slice soft foods.

Depending on your budget, you could get either Global or Misono on the factory made knives or go artisanal and get brands like Hattori, Suisin, Aritsugu.


----------



## geebs (Jul 18, 2004)

I even know of someone who chipped his ceramic knife cutting a tomato. He was not being rough or anything. If money is no object then try a ceramic, but otherwise it is just not worth it IMO. Actually they are probably not worth it even if money is no object because you will have to spend so much time replacing them when the ship and break.


----------

